# scientology



## schtink (Sep 4, 2006)

Has anybody actually taken the time to read Dianetics? Do you find that this material relates to your DP in some odd way? Did Hubbard suffer DP I wonder?

I do not condone scientology in any way. Just a thought.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

I havent bothered, but considering all the free time I have these days perhaps I shall. I usually make it my busniess to learn something new every, but its rather difficult with the memory span of a goldfish.


----------



## schtink (Sep 4, 2006)

I find that reading a book is easier for me than anything else. It's something unchanging that I can focus my attention on. It's also something I can do alone that takes my mind off everything else.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

very interesting idea. i honestly don't know enough about the guy to say, but from what i do know about scientology it would make a lot of sense if he did suffer from it. i do find it very interesting to note famous/historical figures who appear to have suffered from this.

that's why i have the kierkegaard quote as my sig file. he referred to his problem as "melancholy" but quotes like the one below and his philosophical ruminations on the nature of how human beings achieve knowledge/truth clearly demonstrate he suffered from dp/dr.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Don't get me started on the guy, lol.

IMO he was at best a greedy man who created this "religion" for nothing more than to make money.

As for his mental, health I can't really say.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll keep this brief.

'Scientology' is the latest, greatest, biggest pile of 'psudeo-religious' bullshit to plague our planet.

There. I've said it. No further discusion is needed.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Haha....Just to "stir the pot" a bit, I'm going to list some things I think are *good* about Scientology, whereas I think most people would guess that I am very against it. I am - by the way - but my speciality isnt really disagreeing with people, but finding common ground. So here's a list of Scientology's good points:

(1) Dianetics is a great tool for learing how to read. If you are illiterate you wont actually have gotten far enough in this post to hear my advice, but its a great reading tool.

(2) It recommends a diet low on chemicals, high in vitamins, and daily saunaing (if thats a word) and exercise to detox. These are actual, scientifically valid ways to detox, unlike alternative "liver cleanses", milk thistle, etc...

(3) It encourages becoming in tune with one's emotional states.

Reasons NOT to become a Scientologist:

(1) It is structured like a cult, with a "pay-as-you-go" hierarchy. You literally have to pay for detoxes, which up your level of "spirituality" or "holiness"

(2) These "detoxes" and "therapy sessions" you go through become increasingly weirder and more like re-programming sessions.

(3) The founder was a science fiction writer who posits that aliens live within us all, "thetans" I believe. So much for credibility.

(4) It is so much of a money-making scheme that Germany, rightly so, classifies it as a business, and will not give it non-profit status, which it somehow gets in the US.

(5) Its completely against whole avenues of modern medicine, most of all psychiatry. I both respect and reject them for this. Psychiatry needs a large, more technical overhaul, but until that time comes, and even afterwards, people will need medicines.

(6) You'll get a far away look in your eyes like Katie Holmes, Tom Cruise, Jenna Elfman, and John Travolta and you may end up naming your baby Suri.

peace
Homeskooled


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

that was a hilarious post homeskooled!! :lol:

i think everyone should mark this day wherein martin, CECIL, californian, and homeskooled all agree 100% on something.... :shock:

and it's martin's birthday today too, isn't it?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Haha it is good to find some common ground


----------

